# Fleet of Opals



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

http://www.teamclifbarmidwest.com/i...04&name=gallery&include=view_album.php&page=1


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

They also were on the 8-up Computrainer together at the Indoor Time Trials. 

BTW - The pic you show is at Parkside.

TF


----------

